# Beginner Tut : 3 looks in 1!



## smellyocheese (Aug 14, 2007)

This is my first time attempting a tutorial. I've created a tutorial showing how u can expand 1 look into 3 looks and it's very easy to follow. Good for beginners just like myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The first look is a light makeup look. 2nd look is something more intense. and 3rd is smokey eye.

These are the items that I've used:
*Face*
- Clinique Fluid-cream Foundation- Pure Essentials Face Powder- Stila All Over Shimmer *9- Wet 'n' Wild Blush in Dune Rose- Stila's bronzer
*Eyes*
- Clinique Buttered Bronze Shadow- Elianto Champagne Shadow- SilkyGirl Golden Emerald Shadow- Origins Glistening Granite Shadow - Stila Bronze Kajal Liner- L'oreal Cocoa Autoliner - Dior Black Crayon Liner- Clinique Black Lash Power Mascara - Stila Black Major Lash Mascara - DiorShow Black Mascara
*Lips*
- Origins Pinch Your Cheeks in Raspberry- Stila Lip Glaze in Citrus Ice - Some reddish brown Dior lipstick - Clinique Full Potential in Sugarplump

Start with a clean moisturised face.
 Dab and blend concealer on where is necessary and follow up with foundation. In my case I use the foundation as a concealer and no foundation. To get a natural looking application, dab on your foundation so that you can't see harsh lines. 
Use a brush to apply your powder. I'm using a compact powder to get slighty more coverage and I dab on the powder with the brush rather than sweep it so that the skin doesn't look dry.
 Next, apply your blusher. Easiest way is to have a big smile and apply on the apples of the cheek. 
This is optional, I've dusted on some All Over Shimmer on top of the apples as highlight and the remaining all over the face for some glow.






For the first look:
- apply All Over Shimmer or any skin coloured shimmer shadow all over the lid
- apply highlight colour (Buttered Bronze) along the brown bone then blend it
- apply Champagne (Gold) eye shadow on the whole lid up to the crease. blend
- line bronze eyeliner. top: line in to out, thin to thick. smudge if u have a harsh line. bottom: line out to in, thick to thin.






curl lashes. Apply clinique mascara top and bottom.
for lips, apply Pinch Your Cheeks for a light stain and top with Citrus Ice gloss. and you're done!






Next look: We'll be using greens and gold.
- add more highlight on the brow bone. apply more Champagne color up to the crease. then apply the dark green shadow colour like so. line shadow halfway for the bottom then blend!
- line with Cocoa liner. full on top and half bottom.
- curl and add stila mascara






Add some bronzer on the apples, nose, chin and forehead. some highlight on the cheekbones. I've used a reddish brown lip stick here topped with some gloss. and done!






Smokey eye look:
- use black liner to draw a thick line like so. apply Glistening Granite eyeshadow all over the lid up to the crease. add on more highlight on the browbone
- Blend!!
- line some more with black liner top an bottom. the bottome one should be thick outside and thin inside.
- add diorshow mascara. if you have falsies even better!






tone down the lips with a light gloss.











Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 14, 2007)

a GREAT tut! Thanks!

The smokey look R-U-L-E-S.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 14, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 15, 2007)

thats so cool!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2007)

Great tut, thank you.


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks all! I hope this tut will inspire make-up newbies. we all learn from others and also practice


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 15, 2007)

that's awesome...total day to night look! great job!


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 15, 2007)

You have the same smile as Heidi Klum- so cute!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_You have the same smile as Heidi Klum- so cute!_

 
*blushes* I always thought I smiled like a duck *blushes*

thanks *blushes*


----------



## breathless (Aug 16, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww. thanks! you did a great job!


----------



## tanbelina (Aug 18, 2007)

fab tutorial!


----------



## pichima (Aug 31, 2007)

great tut!
i love the smoky look


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

the smoky tut is sooo cool


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

ooh pretty!


----------



## Baby Mac (Nov 9, 2007)

Fantastic..easy to follow!


----------



## JessicaJules (Nov 9, 2007)

How pretty! 

I love the looks. Thanks.


----------



## black_crx (Nov 29, 2007)

Good idea with the 3 looks!!


----------

